# Question about Wellabutrin



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

I went to the Dr. today and he gave me wellabutrin to try for my depression. I have ibs D and this has caused me to have really bad nerves, I worry all the time and plus I stay depressed. Could anyone tell me what I can expect from this med. Will it also help me with the D? I always feel like my nerves are jumping out of me, real shakey inside will the med. help with this? I have tried paxil and a few others but it made my D worse so Im hoping this will be my life saver.


----------



## LynnD (May 3, 2003)

Wellbutrin for me caused more anxiety, but everyone's body chemistry is different. If I remember right, it does have a constipating effect. Good luck.


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Lynn for your reply. Im even scared to start this med. like i said I worry about everything. If it does cause me more anxiety will this go away with time or is it a side effect that stays with you? Are you on any meds now? If so what have you found to be the best for depression? Also if you have ibs what have you found to help with that?


----------



## LynnD (May 3, 2003)

Lookingood-Have you tried any other antidepressants before? Wellbutrin just has such a stimulating effect IMHO I don't think its a good drug for anyone with anxiety problems. If you havnt tried any other ADs I would suggest asking your dr. to try an SSRI first (like Prozac Lexapro Paxil Zoloft), they do better w/ anxiety. Or maybe an anxiety med? I've been on several ADs, right now i'm on Prozac and Klonopin. For my IBS, i'm still trying different meds, right now just starting Bentyl and supposed to take Questran but I'm holding off right now till I can figure out a timing schedule for it.The prozac has helped calm down my stomach thats for sure, but not quite all the way.Good luck.


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi Lynn, The dr gave me Lexapro once. Thats my GI doc but I only took it for 2 days because I got terrible cramps and D. Was that just a side effect and would that go away with time? I have read where alot of people say that the lexapro even got rid of their D and also helped with the depression. But right now I feel so tired all the time, cant make it through the day without a nap, could that be part of ibs? Will the lexapro make me more tired? I go see my GI tomorrow Im thinking about asking him for lexapro again.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

lookingood..I had severe anxiety with Wellbutrin. Although it gave me tons of energy and helped with IBS is gave me insomnia







I've tried all the different classes of AD and I have finally found my correct med and dose. I am currently on Effexor at 37.5 at bedtime. It has helped me with anxiety, IBS, and depression.







Also, it is helping curb my appetite







I have been on it for six weeks now, and the side effect of tiredness is going away. Also, it has boosted my sex drive


----------

